
A century of “shrill”: how bias in technology has hurt women’s voices - fanf2
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/a-century-of-shrill-how-bias-in-technology-has-hurt-womens-voices
======
liyanchang
See also [https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/invisible-
women/](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/invisible-women/)

"Car crash test dummies are also generally male, based on an average man...
and ignores anatomical differences, plus specific individual circumstances
like a person being pregnant"

There's lot of places where technology is tilted in unintentional ways

